# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Συμβουλές για αγορά καρδερίνας

## pavlouste

Χαιρετώ την ομάδα! 
Εδώ και κάποιους μήνες έχω αγοράσει ένα ζευγάρι καναρινιών το οποίο μου έχει χαρίσει 7 πανέμορφα καναρινακια, δύο από την πρώτη γέννα και πέντε από την δεύτερη. Κάποια από αυτά θα τα κρατήσω κάποια θα τα χαρίσω σε συγγενείς και φίλους. Εδώ και πολύ καιρό ψάχνω πληροφορίες για την αγορά και διατήρηση μιας καρδερίνας. Μου αρέσουν πολύ τα καναρίνια αλλά έχω λατρέψει το κελάηδημα της. Έχω διαβάσει πολλά όλον αυτόν τον καιρό κάποια μου έχουν φανεί λογικά κάποια άλλα ακόμα δεν τα έχω ξεκαθαρίσει. Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ τις σκέψεις μου και οποία βοήθεια έρθει είναι καλοδεχούμενη. Αρχικά να σας πω ότι σκοπεύω το πουλί που θα αγοράσω να το τοποθετήσω σε κλουβί με πλάτος 90cm για να έχει χώρο. Έχω διαβάσει πολλά για τροφές κι έχω καταλήξει πως μια καλή επιλογή θα ήταν η manitoba carduelidi συν βότανα συν φρούτα συν λαχανικά. Μέχρι εδώ όμως φτάνουν οι γνώσεις μου! Το πρώτο ερώτημα που έχω να κάνω είναι το εξής. Πρέπει να δίνω προληπτικά φάρμακα στο πουλάκι που θα αγοράσω; Έχω ρωτήσει κάποιους εκτροφείς οι οποίοι επιμένουν σε αυτήν την άποψη. Αν συμφωνείτε με αυτή ποια φάρμακα πρέπει να προμηθευτώ και πότε πρέπει να τα δίνω. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους εκ των προτέρων 

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Όπως και στους ανθρώπους έτσι και σε όλα τα ζώα δεν δίνεις φάρμακα προληπτικά. Δεν παίρνουμε αντιβιοτικά μην τυχόν και πάθουμε κάποια λοίμωξη. Όταν δίνεις ασταμάτητα φάρμακα επιβαρύνεις πολύ περισσότερο τον οργανισμό από ότι εάν πάθει την λοίμωξη ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.
Το πρώτο πράγμα που θα ψάξεις είναι ένας καλός εκτροφέας με καρδερίνες εκτροφής δαχτυλιδωμενα και αν γίνεται να δεις και τους γονείς. Μια καρδερίνα εκτροφής η τιμή της κυμαίνεται στα 100€.
Είναι δύσκολα πουλάκια αλλά όχι ότι θέλουν κάτι ιδιαίτερο. Μεγάλο κλουβί, η 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα είναι μια χαρά, καλή διατροφή και ηρεμία. Εύχομαι να βρεις ένα ομορφο πουλάκι να το χαίρεσαι να το ακούς.
Αν έχεις κάποια άλλη απορία εδώ είμαστε.
.

----------


## pavlouste

Αριστείδη αρχικά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου. Ομολογώ πως είναι ανακουφιστική μιας κι εμένα κάτι δεν μου πήγαινε καλά με την πρακτική των φαρμάκων.
    Μου δίνεις μια καλή πάσα να θέσω και το δεύτερο ερώτημα μου. Πώς μπορούμε να κρίνουμε αν μια καρδερίνα εκτροφής είναι "καλή". Ποια είναι τα κριτήρια, τι πρέπει να προσέξω κλπ. Έχω διαβάσει αυτόν τον καιρό πολλές ιστορίες για το πώς μπορεί κανείς να παραπλανησει έναν αγοραστή που δεν γνωρίζει πολλά πράγματα στο συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι π.χ. πουλάκια πιασμένα από φωλιά στα οποία μπήκε δαχτυλίδι. 
    Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξω στο εκτροφείο εκτός από την υγιεινή και να δείχνει το πουλάκι υγιές; 

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Καλώς μας ήρθες Στέλιο.
Αν μου επιτρέπεις, θα κάνω μια πρόβλεψη και θα πω πως δεν θα μείνεις στο ένα αρσενικό αλλά θα το παλέψεις για εκτροφή. 
Είναι πολύ εύκολο να την "ψωνίσεις" με τις καρδερίνες. Βέβαια, μπλέκεις με ένα ευαίσθητο πουλί και με αρκετές απώλειες κάθε χρόνο.
Αυτό ωθεί πολλούς να ακολουθούν τακτικές χορήγησης φαρμάκων με "πρόγραμμα". Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αποτέλεσμα, δεν το έχω κάνει ποτέ.
Ο καθένας καλείται να ακολουθήσει τακτικές στην εκτροφή του ανάλογα με την αντίληψή του και ίσως την εφυΐα του.
Η 90αρα είναι πολύ καλό κλουβί ακόμα και για ζευγάρι, πόσο μάλλον για ένα αρσενικό μόνο του.
Από Σεπτέμβρη - Οκτώβρη θα βρεις πουλάκια και ίσως σε καλύτερη τιμή από αυτήν που έγραψε ο Αριστείδης. 
Τώρα αν θα είναι από ζευγάρι εκτροφής ή από κατεβασμένη φωλιά, είναι πολύ δύσκολό να τα ξεχωρίσεις. Εγώ δεν μπορώ.

----------


## pavlouste

Amastro σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον. Μου αρέσει σαν ιδέα να ασχοληθώ με εκτροφή αλλά λόγω φόρτου εργασίας (είμαι καθηγητής)  το βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο. 
    Το ότι είναι τόσο ευαίσθητες είναι κι ο λόγος που ακόμα δεν έχω αγοράσει. Θέλω πρώτα να έχω ενημερωθεί πολύ καλά πριν πάω να πάρω μία. Επειδή μου αρέσουν πάρα πολύ τα υβρίδια ίσως κάποια στιγμή δοκιμάσω να την βάλω με καναρίνι.
    Διαβάζω συχνά για το σκόρδο, ότι κάνει πολύ καλό. Άλλοι το βάζουν στο νερό, άλλοι φτιάχνουν αυγοτροφη που είναι εμπλουτισμένη με σκόρδο. Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας για αυτό; Πόσο συχνά πρέπει να το βάζουμε και με ποια μέθοδο;
    Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα. Διαβάζω συχνά πως εκτός από τους σπόρους που περιέχει η τροφή πολλοί αγοράζουν χύμα σπόρους και τους βάζουν έξτρα ανάλογα την εποχή. Έχω μπερδευτεί πολύ με αυτό. Μπορεί κάποιος να μου δώσει μερικές οδηγίες. Ποιους σπόρους επιλέγουμε; Με τι συχνότητα τους βάζουμε ; Σε ποιες ποσότητες; 

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Δεν είμαι κάτοχος καρδερίνας και οι γνώσεις μου βασίζονται απλά  στην παρατήρηση την λογική και τα θέματα που κατά καιρούς έχω διαβάσει.
Γενικά είμαι κάθετος στην χορήγηση φαρμάκων χωρίς λόγο, τουλάχιστον στα καναρίνια. Βέβαια η λογική λέει ότι η συνεχής χρήση φαρμάκων απλά και μόνο για πρόληψη κάποια στιγμή θα εξουθενώσει τον οργανισμό.
Εάν η διατροφή της καρδερίνας στην αιχμαλωσία είναι εξίσου καλή με αυτή της φύσης δεν νομίζω πως μπορείς να καταλάβεις αν είναι πιασμένο η όχι το πουλί. Για την μάσκα που φτιάχνουν οι καρδερίνες το λέω.
Νομίζω είναι το τι πρόσωπο θα σου δείξει ο εκτροφέας και πώς θα δεις τον χώρο του και όλα τα συναφή. Μια σωστή διατροφή απαρτίζεται από ένα καλό μείγμα σπόρων με ποικιλία, άγρια χόρτα (ραδίκια, αντίδια, σπανάκι κλπ) και και μια καλή αυγοτροφη κατά προτίμηση φτιαγμένη από εσένα. Τώρα ακριβώς τι διατροφικές ανάγκες και σε ποιες περιοδους καλύτερα να στα πει κάποιος που ξέρει. 
Πιστεύω πως αν δεν βιάζεσαι ίσως βρεις και από κάποιον από το φόρουμ να σου δώσει κάποια καρδερίνα.

----------


## pavlouste

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν βιάζομαι, θέλω να κάνω προσεκτικά βήματα...Έχω βρει πολλές συνταγές για αυγοτροφες, μου άρεσε πολύ μια που αντί για νερό την φτιάχνεις με τσάι από βότανα και σκόρδο, την βρήκα στο youtube απο έναν Έλληνα εκτροφέα.
    Βρήκα και κάποιες πληροφορίες οπου κάποιοι εκτροφείς υποστηρίζουν πως μια καρδερίνα είναι καλό να μπει σε Μίρκο κλουβί και μέσα σε κουτα έτσι ώστε να "ημερεψει". Προσωπικά αυτή η συμβουλή μου φάνηκε κάπως στενάχωρη. Από την άλλη όντως το πουλάκι που είχε περάσει από αυτήν την διαδικασία ήταν απόλυτα ήρεμο. Ποια η γνώμη σας για αυτό;


Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καλημέρα νομίζω πως αυτό το κάνουν πιο πολύ στις πιασμένες καρδερίνες, δεν γνωρίζω όμως επί του θεματος.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Η Αλλισίνη (δραστική ουσία στο σκόρδο) δεν είναι σταθερή στο νερό.
Πρόληψη με αντιβιοτικά η φάρμακα γενικά = Μάστιγα.
Ένα βίντεο όταν επιλέξεις καρδερίνα εκτροφής και θα λάβεις κάποιες πληροφορίες πριν την αγοράσεις.
Πληροφορίες για διατροφή της έχει πολλές εδώ...δεν ξέρω αν κάτι έχει αλλάξει (έχω καιρό να μπω) και αν εμφανίζονται αυτά τα αρχεία...βλέπω αλλαγές.

----------


## pavlouste

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις πληροφορίες σας. Μέσα στο Σαββατοκύριακο θα έχω το πουλί. Ένας φίλος πολύ κοντινού μου φίλου εκτρέφει καρδερινες και θα μου φέρει τρεις να διαλέξω. Τα κριτήρια μου θα είναι καθαρά το κελάηδημα της μιας και αυτό με ενδιαφέρει.
    Διαβάζω τις τελευταίες μέρες για εξάρες, κερασουλες, σιδεροκεφαλες αλλά δεν έχω βρει κάποιο επιστημονικό άρθρο το οποίο όντως να αποδεικνύει ότι όλοι αυτοί οι μύθοι έχουν πραγματική υπόσταση.
    Το πουλί θα μπει σε μια ζευγαρωστρα 90αρα χωρίς φυσικά ενδιάμεσα τα χωρίσματα. Έχω αγοράσει grit με όστρακα, κάρβουνο και βότανα. Τροφή θα αγοράσω από αυτή που δίνει ο κύριος που θα μου την φέρει και μετα βλέπουμε.
    Τυχαίνει να έχω κι εγώ μερικά φρέσκα βότανα στο σπίτι διότι μ αρέσουν όπως λουίζα, ρίγανη, θυμάρι, δεντρολίβανο, δυόσμο, βασιλικό. Θα βάζω κάθε βδομάδα ένα ματσάκι κι ο,τι της αρέσει ας τρώει! 
    Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφικό υλικό μόλις την παραλάβω και θα περιμένω τα σχόλια σας ! 

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pavlouste

Αυτός είναι ο καινούργιος κάτοικος !

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sarpijk

Καλησπερα ωραιο το κλουβι. Ποσων χρονων ειναι το πουλι? Εχει δαχτυλιδι στο ποδι?


Μεγαλη προσοχη εαν ειναι σε μπαλκονι μην ερθει κατι και στην πειραξει. Θελει καλυψη  ακομα και αν εχεις τεντα.

Τα ξυλακια ετσι οπως τα εχεις κοβουν ωφελιμο χωρο πεταγματος. Θα αφηνα ενα κοκκινο στη μεση χαμηλα μονο και 2 ψηλα στις ακρες. Το ενα θα το εβαζα απο μπροστα οπως τα εχεις και ενα απο την πισω πλευρα

----------


## pavlouste

Καλησπέρα, το πουλί είναι προστατευμένο διότι ο χώρος γύρω και πάνω είναι κλειστός και φως μπαίνει από τα παράθυρα.
    Το πουλάκι είναι εκτροφης κι έχει δύο δαχτυλίδια κλειστού τύπου ένα σε κάθε πόδι. Ανεβάζω και φωτογραφία να το δείτε.
    Χρήσιμες οι πληροφορίες που μου είπατε για τις πατιθρες τις οποίες και θα εφαρμόσω.
    Ο εκτροφέας μου είπε ότι του βάζει την τροφή Bayer's 83 και μου έδωσε κι ένα κιλό να έχω για το πουλάκι συν αυγοτροφη που νομίζω πως μου την είπε ιντιονς συν περιοδικά περιλα, καμελινα και κια. Τι γνώμη έχετε για τις συγκεκριμένες τροφές ;
    Το πουλάκι διανύει το δεύτερο έτος της ηλικίας του 

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Για την τροφή δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω. Για την αυγοτροφη εγώ θα έφτιαχνα δική μου που είναι πάρα πολύ εύκολες και στην παρασκευή και στην συντήρηση τους. Έχει πολλές συνταγές στο φόρουμ. Αλλά ακόμα και να μην μπορείς για τον Χ ψ λόγο, πιστεύω πως μια μια φέτος βρασμένο αυγό μια η δυο φορές την εβδομάδα θα ήταν καλυμενος. Σημαντικό μέρος της διατροφής του να παίξουν τα πράσινα και κυρίως άγρια. 
Ένα καλό της αυγοτροφης είναι πως μπορείς να προσθέσεις εσύ αποξηραμενα βότανα (τσουκνίδα, δίκταμο, ταραξακο κλπ).
Πολύ όμορφο το πουλάκι, και όπως είπε ο Στέφανος τρεις πατηθρες είναι αρκετές.
Τα καλύτερα ευχομαι, να το ακούς για πολλά χρόνια να σου κελαηδαει!!

----------


## pavlouste

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια... 
Εχω βρει μια εύκολη αυγοτροφη με φρυγανιά και αποξηραμένα βότανα και θα του φτιάξω μια τέτοια. Έχω μια ερώτηση το πουλάκι από χθες που το έχω όταν κάθομαι στα τρία μέτρα το βλέπω λίγο ανήσυχο. Πρέπει να με βλέπει Γιάννα με συνηθίζει η τον στρεσαρω οπότε θα πρέπει να μην πλησιάζω και πολύ;

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Καλορίζικο Στέλιο. 
Λογικά θα έχει ένα δαχτυλίδι μεταλλικό με στοιχεία όπως η χρονιά που γεννήθηκε 
και ένα πλαστικό για να ξεχωρίζει ο εκτροφέας το φύλο του ή από ποια πουλιά κατάγεται.
Έτσι είναι;
Θα σε μάθει σιγά σιγά και θα ηρεμήσει. Θέλει το χρόνο του.

----------


## pavlouste

Amastro λογικά έτσι είναι απλά δεν θέλω να τον βγάλω και να το ψάξω τώρα που τον έφερα για να μην τον ενοχλήσω.Οντως το ένα είναι μεταλλικό 
Μου είπαν ότι θα χρειαστεί ίσως και μια βδομάδα για να κελαηδήσει. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δύο μέρες τώρα δεν έχει βγάλει άχνα σε αντίθεση με τα καναρίνια μου που χαλάνε τον κόσμο.
Ο εκτροφέας μου είπε αυτές τις μέρες να του βάζω πολυβιταμινη στο νερό για να είναι δυνατός ο οργανισμός του οπότε μέρα παρά μέρα αυτήν την εβδομάδα θα του βάζω στο νερό του την πολυβιταμινη που έχω αγοράσει.

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pavlouste

Καλημέρα και πάλι σε όλους. Έχει περάσει πάνω από μια βδομάδα που έχω την καρδερίνα και συνεχίζει, οπότε βρίσκομαι στο χώρο, να πηγαίνει πέρα δώθε στο κλουβί. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι χτυπιέται αλλά δεν είναι και ήρεμος.

Όταν λείπω έχω δει ότι είναι ήρεμος και κάθεται στο κλαδί του, όταν όμως είμαι παρόν, ακόμα και σε απόσταση πάνω από τρία μέτρα, πηδάει συνεχώς από το ένα κλαδί στο άλλο.

Φοβάμαι μην γεμίσω άγχος το πουλί διότι εχω ακούσει ότι είναι επιρρεπή σε αυτό.Υπαρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω; Το έχω σε χώρο στον οποίο πίνω τον καφέ μου οπότε με βλέπει σχετικά συχνά.

Ο κύριος που μου την πούλησε μου είπε πως θα συνηθίσει. Εκείνον που τον ξέρουν με το ζόρι αλλάζουν κλαδί όταν τα πλησιάζει, έτσι ισχυρίστηκε.

Όσον αφορά το κελάηδημα δεν έχει κελαηδήσει καθόλου. Πλέον λίγο μουρμουραει κάθε φορά που αλλάζει κλαδί!

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Κάνε υπομονή και θα σε μάθει. Όσο περνάει ο καιρός θα έχει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά. Κάποια πουλιά αργούν να συνηθίσουν το νέο τους χώρο.
Είναι περίεργα πουλάκια. Καρδερίνες δεν ήθελες;  :: 

Τα πουλάκια που έχω, βρίσκονται στο κουμάσι μου από 2 έως 6 χρόνια τα περισσότερα. Τα πλησιάζω και τα παρατηρώ απροβλημάτιστα.
Προχθές πήγα να αλλάξω τροφές φορώντας μια κόκκινη μπλούζα. Έγινε της κατακαημένης, γιατί με έχουν μάθει με τα μαυρά που φοράω συνήθως.
Σταμάτησαν να χτυπιούνται μόνο όταν άλλαξα μπλούζα.

----------


## pavlouste

Χθες άκουσα για πρώτη φορά να μιλάει. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που δεν τον ακούω απλά να μουρμουραει αλλά να κάνει κάτι παραπάνω.

Σήμερα πήγα και του αγόρασα την τροφή Beyers 83 και την αυγοτροφη indios. Είναι καλή ιδέα να βάζω μαζί με την αυγοτροφη λίγη περιλα, καμελία και κια; 

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Αυτά εγώ τα δίνω σε μικρή ταΐστρα σαν εξτραδάκι. Μια κουταλιά του γλυκού τη βδομάδα.
Καμελίνα, κια και bella di note. Αν βρω βάζω και σπόρο βασιλικού στο μείγμα αυτό.

----------


## pavlouste

Άρα, ξεχωριστά από την αυγοτροφη του ως έξτρα; 
Ερώτηση: σε τι αναλογίες τα δίνετε; Τα δίνετε όλο το χρόνο η τώρα που σε.λιγο καιρό αρχίζει η πτερόρροια;

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν δίνω πολύ βάση στην αναλογία.
Συνήθως βάζω ίδια ποσότητα τους 3 πρώτους σπόρους και λιγότερο, αν βρω, βασιλικό.
Κάπου είχε γράψει ο Δημήτρης αναλογίες για ένα τέτοιο μείγμα. Αν το βρω το ποστ θα στο δείξω.

----------


## pavlouste

Έγινε ευχαριστώ πολύ, ας ελπίσουμε πως δεν θα μου βγει μουγγός ο κύριος γιατί από Μανώλη που τον λέω τώρα θα τον μετονομασω Θόδωρα...!

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## pavlouste

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! 

Έχω καιρό να γράψω και θα ήθελα να σας μεταφέρω τα τελευταία νέα για το πουλάκι που αγόρασα.

Πριν από 2-3 μέρες ήρθε σπίτι μου ένας εκτροφέας του οποίου του είχα παραγγείλει ένα red siskin. Μου έδωσε πραγματικά ένα εξαιρετικό πουλί το οποίο από την επόμενη κιόλας μέρα, μέχρι σημερα δεν σταματάει να κελαηδαει.

Του ζήτησα να δει και την καρδερίνα διότι ακόμα δεν έχει κελαηδήσει ούτε μια φορά και όποτε πλησιάζω στα 3 μέτρα συνεχίζει να πηγαίνει πάνω κάτω και να ανοίγει το στόμα από την τρομάρα.

Το παιδί αυτό μου είπε τα εξής: 
Πρώτα από όλα ότι το πιθανότερο είναι αυτή η καρδερίνα να είναι άγρια διότι φοράει μεν δύο δαχτυλίδια αλλά είναι και τα δύο πλαστικά, πράγμα που εγώ δεν είχα παρατηρήσει όντας άσχετος
Δεύτερον το πουλί αυτό αν ήταν εκτροφής θα είχε χαλάσει τον κόσμο τέτοια περίοδο.
Τρίτον λόγω του ότι τα χρώματα της δεν είναι έντονα είναι πολύ πιθανό να βρίσκεται αρκετούς μήνες στο κλουβί αλλά ακόμα δεν έχει ημερεψει

Δυστυχώς, παρότι το έψαξα πολύ, είχα τις καλύτερες διαθέσεις, αγόρασα ακριβές τροφές και εξοπλισμό για να έχω το πουλάκι στις καλύτερες δυνατές συνθήκες πιαστηκα κότσο! Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα συνέβη αυτό που προσπαθούσα να αποφύγω από την αρχή, να πάρω δηλαδή ένα πουλί άγριο του οποίου κάποιοι επιτήδειοι στέρησαν την ελευθερία του.

Από εδώ και πέρα, σκέφτομαι να επικοινωνήσω μαζί του και να του μεταφέρω όλα αυτά που λέω και σε εσάς για να δω τι θα μου πει. Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν είναι εξαφανισμένος, όποια απορία είχα μου την έλυσε.

Ο ίδιος, λίγο καιρό πριν που τον ρώτησα πάλι μου είπε ότι το πουλί ήταν σε μεγάλο χώρο και τώρα προσπαθεί να προσαρμοστεί. 

Εσάς ποια είναι η γνώμη σας;

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Τα πουλια εκτορφης εχουν παντα μεταλλικο δαχτυλιδι με τα στοιχεια του εκτροφεα και το ετος γεννησης του πουλιου. Καρδερινα με πλαστικα δαχτυλιδια σημαινει οτι ειναι πιασμενη και αυτο αποδυκνυεται και απο το οτι χτυπιεται στα καγκελα γτ ειναι αγρια!!!!! Δυστυχως πολλοι το κανουν αυτο με τα πλαστικα δαχτυλιδια. 
Αυτο το οτι θελει χρονο να προσαρμοστει, για μενα δεν ισχυει. Πουλι εκτροφης σημαινει το βαζω στο κλουβι και κελαηδαει. Ιδιως καρδερινα που χτυπιεται στα καγκελα, ειναι φως φαναρι οτι ειναι πιασμενη αρα ειναι αγρια και απαγορευεται. 

Γνωμη μου να του πεις οτι δεν την θελεις και αν εχει με μεταλλικο δαχτυλιδι (που δεν πιστευω οτι θα εχει) να σου δωσει ενα εκτροφης και να ειναι ηρεμο. Αλλιως να του ζητησεις ενα καναρινι ειτε εκτροφης ειτε οχι, που δεν παιζει να ειναι αγριο αλλα γεννημενο σε κλουβι, εαν εχει φυσικα.

----------


## pavlouste

Εκείνος ισχυρίζεται ότι κάνει έτσι γιατί την είχε σε δωμάτιο και μου είπε αν θέλω να μου φέρει μικρό γεννημένο το Πάσχα.
Αν συμφωνήσω σε κάτι τέτοιο τι πρέπει να προσέξω; Να έχει οπωσδήποτε μεταλλικό δαχτυλίδι;

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Γενικά δεν σημαίνει ότι ένα πουλί με το που μπει σε κλουβί θα αρχίσει να κελαηδαει. Ακόμα και τα καναρίνια πολλές φορές θέλουν λίγο χρόνο να προσαρμοστούν. Αλλά εφόσον έχει περάσει τόσο καιρός και ακόμα χτυπιέται και εγώ πιστεύω πως είναι πιασμένη. Στην θέση σου δεν θα μπορούσα να εμπιστευτώ τον ίδιο άνθρωπο. Εφόσον σου πούλησε μια φορά άγρια τι σε κάνει να πιστέψεις ότι το πουλάκι αυτό που θα σου δώσει δεν το κατέβασε από φωλιά του περασε δαχτυλίδι και το έκανε "εκτροφής".
Για αυτό είναι σημαντικό να έχουν σίγουρα δαχτυλίδια που θα αναγράφουν τα απαραίτητα στοιχεία, να δεις τους γονείς που πρέπει και αυτά να είναι με δαχτυλίδι και ημέρα. 
Η απόφαση είναι δική σου

----------


## pavlouste

Ένας άνθρωπος που δεν γνωρίζει και βλέπει ένα πουλάκι με δύο δαχτυλίδια, ένα στο κάθε πόδι θεωρεί ότι αγοράζει ένα πουλί εκτροφής. Ας συνυπολογίσουμε σε αυτό ότι έδωσα κι ένα διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο ποσό για να το αγοράσω. 

Αυτό που μου είπε ο άλλος εκτροφέας για πλαστικά και μεταλλικά δαχτυλίδια δεν το γνώριζα.

Αποφάσισα να μην πάρω κάποιο άλλο πουλί από τον συγκεκριμένο διότι σκέφτηκα αυτο που αναφέρετε κι εσείς ότι τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο. 

Ομολογώ πως τις τελευταίες μέρες το πουλί είναι πολύ πιο ήρεμο και παρότι δεν κελαηδαει μιλάει συνεχώς. Υπάρχουν φορές που περνάς από μπροστά του και δεν αλλάζει καν κλαδί. Μου κάνει εντύπωση που 2-3 βδομάδες χτυπιοταν και τις τελευταίες μέρες είναι τόσο ήρεμο. 

Τι να πω, μπορεί να είναι εγώ ο υπερβολικός και να βιαστηκα να κρίνω έχοντας μόνο ως δείγμα γράφεις τα καναρίνια. Από τη μια σκέφτομαι ότι έχει πλαστικά δαχτυλίδια, από την άλλη σκέφτομαι πως δεν θα ηρεμούσε σε ένα μήνα μέσα σε μια 90αρα ένα άγριο πουλί. Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει! 

Αγόρασα και έξτρα σπόρους, περιλλα, κια και αγκάθι Μαριας που έμαθα πως κάνει καλό για τα εντερικά.

Θέλω να ανεβάσω βίντεο να τον δείτε τώρα που έχει ξεκινήσει να μιλάει αλλά οπότε πάω να ανεβάσω μου λέει πως είναι πολύ μεγάλο παρότι είναι λίγα δευτερόλεπτα.

Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

